# Forum Home Renovation Doors, Windows, Architraves & Skirts  Any comments on Polar Eco-View windows

## Belair_Boy

I saw this modular window system at Bunnings the other day and wondered if anyone has had any experience / comments on them. 
Their web site is quite good and ordering windows is very easy.
 "patented modular Double Glazed Window system available  exclusively at Bunnings Warehouse"  Polar Eco View Windows -v2 
Thanks

----------


## woodbe

I haven't seen them, but will look out for them next time I'm at bunnies. 
There does not appear to be any close up pictures or technical drawings available. Best I can find is in the Installation Guide. My main concern is the lack of information regarding a thermal break in the frame. Without a thermal break, the frame transmits heat and cold which undoes a lot of the benefits of the double glazing. Seeing as they are aluminium frames, I wouldn't go ahead unless I was certain the frames had this feature. 
Here's a random pic off the net to illustrate:   
HTH 
woodbe.

----------


## goldie1

What he said  :Arrow Up:  Short on detail on the web site and technical drawings "to be supplied"  
With out a thermal break in the frames they wouldn't be very efficient.

----------


## Gaza

Mate all the effort And detail going into this house you can't go chuck in some mass produced windows your house should have commerical glazing ie 101x50mm glazing frame with skills you have you could make them up ur self be better job, maybe get glazer to site glaze after you put frames in

----------


## Belair_Boy

> Mate all the effort And detail going into this house you can't go chuck in some mass produced windows your house

  Thanks Gaza, you are quite right and I am definitely not going to using them in the Belair house.
They are an option for another project which will probably become another Go to Whoa if I get the chance.   

> My main concern is the lack of information regarding a thermal break in the frame.

  From what I have seen, I very much doubt they have the desired thermal break, they are too cheep for that.  I was more interested in their value for money compared to other window options.  I am looking for some fast and economical window options and they appear to fit that bill. 
Thanks for your input. :Smilie:

----------

